# Breakfast fatty for Gametime!



## smiley (Oct 4, 2014)

First fatty.  And, turns out great.  Eggs,hash browns, onion, green pepper.  With pepper jack and Monterey Jack cheese.  Wrapped in pork n bacon sausage then covered with bacon.












image.jpg



__ smiley
__ Oct 4, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smiley
__ Oct 4, 2014






Jalapeño poppers stuffed with sausage and cheese then wrapped in bacon.












image.jpg



__ smiley
__ Oct 4, 2014






The smoker never fires without some baked beans inside.













image.jpg



__ smiley
__ Oct 4, 2014






Breakfast fatties were a hit.  Will definitely do again.  

Another great smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2014)

Tasty looking fatty, ABTS, and beans! Nice Smoke!


----------



## b-one (Oct 4, 2014)

That's a fine looking FATTIE! The combo sounds great!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice , I like your Bacon Weave , kinda cool being at an angle . . .

have fun and . . .


----------



## brimcconnell (Oct 6, 2014)

Very nice.

Smoking a pig in a month or so, that will definitely be on the smoker for breakfast after a night of drinking and smoking.


----------



## smiley (Oct 7, 2014)

I forgot the sliced view.  












image.jpg



__ smiley
__ Oct 7, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Oct 7, 2014)

Good looking fatty!


----------



## fatboyz (Nov 2, 2014)

The fattie looks great, but are you interested in sharing the recipe for the beans.  Those babies look amazing :yahoo:


----------



## smiley (Nov 5, 2014)

Just do a search on the form for "Dutch's wicked baked beans".  You won't regret it.  The only thing I change is; I like to use the smaller pineapple chunks.
I always make a double batch and freeze the leftovers.  Even better the next day.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 7, 2014)

I love the weave !!!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 15, 2014)

Ya nailed it. Looks awesome ! Those poppers really get my attention, those are in my smokers future soon.   







for the poppers !


----------



## towm8er (Nov 16, 2014)

That looks great


----------

